# Draft Party



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that we should get something in the works for a draft day party. Anyone know if the Portland Trailblazers are going to be doing a draft day party at the Rose Garden or if Courtside is going to be doing a remote?

Should be fun with Portland having two picks and there is always that chance of a draft day trade to move up.

Hap, you put something together last year didn't you? Idea's?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I think that we should get something in the works for a draft day party. Anyone know if the Portland Trailblazers are going to be doing a draft day party at the Rose Garden or if Courtside is going to be doing a remote?
> 
> Should be fun with Portland having two picks and there is always that chance of a draft day trade to move up.
> ...


I was going to wait till the season ended officially before I asked Mike Barrett about this. I had emailed him in Feb (I think) about it, and he said that they planned something, but hoped they didn't really need to think about it right away..

Since the last 2 games are at home, he can probably respond quicker than most days. I'll ask him later today.

I figure, wherever the blazers have their own "party" (assuming they are) is where we'd theoretically have it. 

Maybe if we're lucky, we could even be "on the air" (as loud annoying gits!)..

They seem to like Tony Romas at the Convention Center, so maybe that'll be the place.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Draft Party*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I was going to wait till the season ended officially before I asked Mike Barrett about this. I had emailed him in Feb (I think) about it, and he said that they planned something, but hoped they didn't really need to think about it right away..
> ...


Okay, sounds good to me. I thought that they did a draft party once at the Garden on the big screen. Ah who cares, I could go for some ribs. :yes:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Just let me know where and when and I shouldn't have any trouble getting there again this year. I hope more people can make it this year.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I am 13 but hell my dad loves the Blazers too so we could both go. You'll see us there if there is one


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Just let me know where and when and I shouldn't have any trouble getting there again this year. I hope more people can make it this year.


oh, I'm sorry..those who make fun of my high school pictures aren't allowed.



 

wait..that means I can't go..d'oh!


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Man, Just saw Travis Outlaw driving in his Cadillac Escalade EXT w/ Spinners. Must have been with his Girlfriend or Wife. Funny thing was he was bending down to drive it.

Just wanted to inform everyone.


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

Count me in. Me and my dad would go in a heartbeat. Just tell me when and where and i will be there. Should be fun.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I would love to go... As long as you guys don't mind a self-proclaimed NBA draft genius.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

When do the ping-pong balls drop? (during a Conference Finals game??)


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't the Ping Pong Balls drop way after the season? like a month before Summer leagues? im not sure but i think thats about right


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

May 26th.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The last Blazer draft party I attended was in 1989

We were introduced to Buck Williams, his wife Mimi and we chose Byron Irvin (I think) and Uncle Cliffy

it was a blast to go to, and it was in the basement of the Memorial Coliseum


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

ABM, if a person in China lets the ping pong balls drop, they get shot. Here, it means we get the #13 selection in the draft.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'd make a good effort to be at such an event my self.

It depends on a number of things, but I'll try to go.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

You can count me in. I don't show up to anything else and I post so infrequently anyone could justifiably call me a lurker but I'll be there for the draft party.

I just had this whacky idea. We could do a prediction pool. Everybody does up predictions of the first round and correct picks will be worth a certain amount of points and being 1 off would be worth a lesser amount of points. Maybe it's just my love for the March madness pool gone nuts but I want to do a pool for everything now-a-days.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

I have heard that the Blazers will have some sort of draft party....I would imagine it will be announced on Blazers.com at some point.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A special 2 hour Draft Day CMN show will be broadcasted outside the Rose Garden in the "RG BOWL" on 6/24.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

RG Bowl, Would that be around the fountains?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

good question... I think its the area in front of the M.Coliseum.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> good question... I think its the area in front of the M.Coliseum.


what if it's raining?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

then bring your umbrella.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> what if it's raining?


...and you call yourself an Oregonian? :whatever:

I think that it would be fun to have the Rose Garden as a backdrop while we chant "Jackson, Jackson, Jackson"


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sounds fun.......... I will see if it works out for me


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*****BLAZER DRAFT PARTY*****
JUNE 24th - 4pm-8pm @ Cucina Cucina
KXL will broadcast a special draft day Courtside Monday Night show live from Cucina Cucina... there will be happy hour specials, contests, prizes... and free parking in the garden garage.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> *****BLAZER DRAFT PARTY*****
> JUNE 24th - 4pm-8pm @ Cucina Cucina
> KXL will broadcast a special draft day Courtside Monday Night show live from Cucina Cucina... there will be happy hour specials, contests, prizes... and free parking in the garden garage.


Okay, who is going to save me a seat? I am going to have to leave a little early from work to make that event. I can usually work past 5:30 pm cause Portland was a late teen pick, not this year!!!!! Gee, things are tough all over!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

As an alternative... I have a 4 bedroom house (in SE near 162nd and Foster) with just three cats
Pax's house I could host a draft party. Might not be as cool as being at the Rose Garden... but it would be easier to know who is who. Just an option.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, it is official, I am off work at 2:45 in the PM on the 24th!!!!

I will for sure be in attendance for the draft party, where ever it is taking place. Hope to see some of you there! :yes:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> As an alternative... I have a 4 bedroom house (in SE near 162nd and Foster) with just three cats
> Pax's house I could host a draft party. Might not be as cool as being at the Rose Garden... but it would be easier to know who is who. Just an option.


That is nice of you but I have a problem with that idea, I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL Dang Gambit... prolly not a good idea then. They seem to love people who are allergic more than anyone else!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Okay, it is official, I am off work at 2:45 in the PM on the 26th!!!!


Great! How about the 24th?:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Great! How about the 24th?:laugh:


Opps, I have a birthday party to go to on the 26th and that was stuck in my head, I got ahead of myself didn't I? I meant the 24th! :laugh:


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I may try and show up. How will I recognize anyone? Maybe if JohhnyCash wears all black, carries a guitar and sings "A Boy Named Sue" I can spot the group.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> I may try and show up. How will I recognize anyone? Maybe if JohhnyCash wears all black, carries a guitar and sings "A Boy Named Sue" I can spot the group.


ha ha!!! or I could wear one of my many JC t-shirts... but I'd be coming straight from work, so that wont be an option.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> I may try and show up. How will I recognize anyone? Maybe if JohhnyCash wears all black, carries a guitar and sings "A Boy Named Sue" I can spot the group.


I'll be there and my picture is in my avatar.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI:
The Courtside Monday Night Draft Day Show will be from 5pm-7pm (not 6pm-8pm like CMN normally is)... live from Cucina Cucina.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> FYI:
> The Courtside Monday Night Draft Day Show will be from 5pm-7pm (not 6pm-8pm like CMN normally is)... live from Cucina Cucina.


Don't forget that Hap and HOWIE will be signing autographs from 4pm -4:01pm on Draft Day at Cucina Cucina!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Hap and HOWIE will be signing autographs from 4pm -4:01pm on Draft Day at Cucina Cucina!


I better be sure to get there early then!:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I better be sure to get there early then!:laugh:


hey, you should bring your yearbook, so I can sign it, and make it worth money...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, you should bring your yearbook, so I can sign it, and make it worth money...


Maybe I'll give you a treat and bring all of them so you can see all of the pictures of the brown haired girl.:laugh:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Due to the strong possibility of trade activity early in the draft, the special CMN Draft Day show will start @ 4:30 and air until 7:00.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll give you a treat and bring all of them so you can see all of the pictures of the brown haired girl.:laugh:


woo!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*fun for the whole family!!!!!*

MORE INFO:


The Trail Blazers NBA Draft Party will be held this Thursday from 4:00 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. at Cucina! Cucina! and the Rose Quarter commons.

Enjoy the fun as the Rose Quarter becomes draft central with interactive games and displays, the opportunity to win great prizes, expert analysis from our broadcasters and the post-draft news conference.

Below are some of the games and displays that will be in the commons:
A photo station with Blaze
Carnival games
Big inflatable obstacle course
Inflatable basketball hoops
BlazerDancers & Stunt Team autograph areas
Bank of America cash cube where you have the opportunity to win $$
Blazers Street Jam is going to have a portable hoop set up for fans to shoot some baskets
Portland Winterhawks will have an inflatable hockey puck game set up
Seattle Seahawks are sending down a football obstacle course for kids to play on
Balloon artists & face painters


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Seahawks!?

SEAHAWKS!?

WE DON'T WANT NO STINKING SEAHAWKS!!

eesh Paul..learn this lesson well.

Because you own the Seachickens doesn't mean we care about em.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

WATCH IT HAP!!!!!!
I might just have to tie you up and have them paint the Seahawk logo on your face.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Important Draft update Imformation! 


I have decided to wear a Blazer baseball cap so it will be easy to pick me out in the crowd. Just come on up to me and slap me on the back and say, "How's it going HOWIE!" If it ain't me, chances are your going to make a new acquaintance and you'll have a funny story about how you met!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Important Draft update Imformation!
> 
> 
> I have decided to wear a Blazer baseball cap so it will be easy to pick me out in the crowd. Just come on up to me and slap me on the back and say, "How's it going HOWIE!" If it ain't me, chances are your going to make a new acquaintance and you'll have a funny story about how you met!


Luckily, I've already met you!:laugh: 

It would be really funny if someone did that and ran into someone whose real name is Howie!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Paxil envisions getting his *** kicked by 10 non-howies before finding the real deal.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> Paxil envisions getting his *** kicked by 10 non-howies before finding the real deal.


FYI ~ I am 6'7" 310 pounds


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*mental note* slap howie lightly and buy him a beer quickly. =)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> FYI ~ I am 6'7" 310 pounds


hm..

are you sure you don't mean you're 6'7" in circumfrence?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hm..
> ...



Come on now Hap, you know I have a 7'2" belt span!!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I was there, where was everyone else?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I was there, where was everyone else?


I totally spaced on looking for anyone else.

Howie and I were in "studio X" and wanted to take more pictures, and look around..but after our 1st pick, we both kinda were blah about the whole thing. So we stayed in the studio ripping on the players being drafted.

Sorry about that Gambit, I shoulda looked out for yah.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally spaced on looking for anyone else.
> ...


Well, I got stuck talking to people from hoopsworld!:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I got stuck talking to people from hoopsworld!:laugh:


I know how much you wanted me to sign our year book..

howie and I actually talked to a guy from the espn boards. Nice guy.

I don't remember if he said his name or not, but he knows his blazer info. Dropped a John Johnson reference on me and Howie (that I got).


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I know how much you wanted me to sign our year book..


And I actually brought one of the yearbooks from one of the years that we were at Wilson together AND the one with the nice picture of the brown haired girl that you haven't seen yet!



> howie and I actually talked to a guy from the espn boards. Nice guy.
> 
> I don't remember if he said his name or not, but he knows his blazer info. Dropped a John Johnson reference on me and Howie (that I got).


Yeah, I was just joking about having to spend time with the people from hoopsworld, they were all quite nice and I had a great time!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> And I actually brought one of the yearbooks from one of the years that we were at Wilson together AND the one with the nice picture of the brown haired girl that you haven't seen yet!


hm..Ive actually the color picture....I have my ways..



> Yeah, I was just joking about having to spend time with the people from hoopsworld, they were all quite nice and I had a great time!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

When I got to the party, I first went around the whole place at least three or four times and didn't find anyone I knew or anyone who knew me until a guy from hoopsworld came up to me. He said that he posts on bbb.net every once in a great while and he recognized me from my picture in my avatar. I'm REALLY glad I did that! He had a frieind with him who is a Sconics fan from Vancouver. The three of us talked about the draft by ourselves for a while until some more of his friends from hoopsworld showed up then the six of us had fun together. The friends from hoopsworld left shortly after our last first round pick. Ian, the person that posts here sometimes, and his friend from Vancouver left at the end of the first round, but not before I told him I work for Free Geek, found out that he has some computer equipment left over from a garage sale and convinced him to at least consider bringing it to us!:clap: After they left, I went to the restroom and took one last look for the rest of this forum. I then tried to get some more food but that didn't seem to be happening and I wasn't hungry enough to force the issue so I just talked to some random fans (one of them gave me an extra frisbee). I cheered our second round pick and then after pick #52 I gave up on the food and went outside to catch the end of our press conference. I shook Cheek's hand after it was over and then ran into someone else that people here will know ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hm..Ive actually the color picture....I have my ways..


Other than that bad copy I e-mailed you?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> When I got to the party, I first went around the whole place at least three or four times and didn't find anyone I knew or anyone who knew me until a guy from hoopsworld came up to me. He said that he posts on bbb.net every once in a great while and he recognized me from my picture in my avatar. I'm REALLY glad I did that! He had a frieind with him who is a Sconics fan from Vancouver. The three of us talked about the draft by ourselves for a while until some more of his friends from hoopsworld showed up then the six of us had fun together. The friends from hoopsworld left shortly after our last first round pick. Ian, the person that posts here sometimes, and his friend from Vancouver left at the end of the first round, but not before I told him I work for Free Geek, found out that he has some computer equipment left over from a garage sale and convinced him to at least consider bringing it to us!:clap: After they left, I went to the restroom and took one last look for the rest of this forum. I then tried to get some more food but that didn't seem to be happening and I wasn't hungry enough to force the issue so I just talked to some random fans (one of them gave me an extra frisbee). I cheered our second round pick and then after pick #52 I gave up on the food and went outside to catch the end of our press conference. I shook Cheek's hand after it was over and then ran into someone else that people here will know ...


nice play by play!


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I got stuck talking to people from hoopsworld!:laugh:


Hey, it wasn't that bad, was it? :grinning: 

It was good to see some folks I recognized.

Hopefully they'll go back to a real draft party in the Rose Garden or Coliseum. Watching it at the restaurant wasn't the greatest.

See you next year, eh?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lalooska</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, it wasn't that bad, was it? :grinning:


Note a later post where I said I really had a great time.



> It was good to see some folks I recognized.
> 
> Hopefully they'll go back to a real draft party in the Rose Garden or Coliseum. Watching it at the restaurant wasn't the greatest.
> 
> See you next year, eh?


I'll be there, wherever they decide to hold it. I would be happy to see you again next year and I hope that some more people from bbb.net will decide to join us next year!:laugh:


----------

